# BRP summer racing at the gate NORCAR



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here are the dates for summer racing. Just fun racing this summer see if we can get more participation. Same rules as We have been running.

April 11th 
May 23rd
June 27th
July 12th this is a sunday race racing starts at noon.
Aug 15th

We will be sharing the race day with 1/10th scale all will be oval and doors open at 9:00 racing starts at 3:00.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Can't wait for some BRP oval action!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:wave:Me either, having withdrawls aready.:thumbsup:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Me too.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:wave:It is great that NORCAR has included us in their oval series. Please as many BRP cars possible show up for these races. I would hate to see this fun class go away.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

1st race is a week away!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Five days to go. Who is coming? I'll be there.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I'm in!


----------



## Mark5 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm in also. What time does racing start?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Doors open at 9am - racing starts at 3pm...


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

I'll be there


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Guys,

NORCAR will be keeping points for the BRP Oval during the summer.

We'll have awards for the top 3 at the end of the series.

The points will be at the track and I believe on the website also.

Along with the awards, the 1st place finisher will have his name put on a plaque and hung at the track.

The entry fee will be the same as standard NORCAR races (20.00, 15.00 for club members).

I think a few on the BRP folks are club members and if you'd like to be a member you can sign up at the track any time.

Hope to see everyone Saturday! The track is set up really big for this race, next layout may be a tri oval


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

That sounds great, see you al Saturday.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Nice race day. We had 7 entries and some good racing. Thanks to those who showed and maybe a few more for next month. See you all then.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Great day of racing! It was nice to see some old and new BRP racers! Hope to see everyone May 23rd!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Had a great time!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Hello Racers - for the summer series, NORCAR will manage the points. They will post the race results on the NORCAR web site. See race 1 results. (http://norcarracing.com/uploads/3/5/3/7/3537271/r4_race_01_brp_3100_oval.html)


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:wave:Thanks for the link.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice!!! If anyone needs anything for the next race that is not on the wall at the gate let me know. Not sure I will be there yet.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:tongue: If you don't come how can I beat you? :wave:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Donald Deutsch said:


> :tongue: If you don't come how can I beat you? :wave:


A challenge???? Do I hear a challenge??? :wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:wave:Who else is going to show up to beat Bud? It is about time one of us does the deed.:thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:wave:HELLO is anyone going to show up Sat. I would hate to be the only one racing BRP cars this Sat.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will be racing!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Good to know.:tongue:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Me too!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:thumbsup:Fair turnout, 9 active racers and 2 BRPs in novice. Congates to Mr Elwood and Stuy who were 1st and 2nd to my 3rd. We finished the way we qualified. We all had fun today, but It could have been better if the person who this class is named for had showed up. Maybe next month. Since he wasn't there, I quess I beat him this week!!!:wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Fun day of racing! Don D is the new "rocket man"! Wicked fast..... Hope to see more racers at the next race!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Is anybody interested in racing at the Gates Firecracker race?


----------



## Mark5 (Mar 1, 2010)

When is the Firecracker race?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Practice is July 10th and the race is Sat 11th. 3 cars makes a class. I will race if there are enough of us.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Since it will be a non-points race, how about we open the gearing rule?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

That would fine with me. How fast do you want to go? Maybe 12/48 to start?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I was thinking it would be easier to change the spur.... go to a 45 spur?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BTW - if you go to the Firecracker race, would you still race the next day's points race? BRP points race is Sunday July 12th...


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I forgot about that, have to ask my better half, but I would I think so. It would fun two days in a row.:thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

We talked, I am in for both days. Tighten your seat belts and lets go racing!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

you can find the race results, and the points for the series on NORCAR's web site.....
http://norcarracing.com/schedule--results.html

Enjoy!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

This weekend we will have a few rows of pit tables removed.

Our plans are to strip and polish the floor prior to the Firecracker Classic, so we want to get a jump start on taking things down


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:wave:Should not be a problem with the large turnouts we haven't gotten latey. See you Saturday.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

It will be nice to have a clean floor again!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Remember Sat is race day. Lets make a good showing. See you all there.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I will be there....


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Good time today with 8 racers. Bud missed his Birthday party so we celibrated Ron Micks only. Nice cake.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Although my car broke on the first lap of the main, I had a good time. Hope to see you guys next month. Have a safe 4th. of July, celebrate and enjoy. Good friends, good racing= good time.
Don


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Thanks for coming out to race guys!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Mackin said:


> Thanks for coming out to race guys!


Our pleasure, always fun at The Gate!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Just a quick reminder - our next race is SUNDAY July 12th! Racing will start at 12 noon!!!

I don't think we have folks who want to run BRP at the Firecracker Race July 10th-11th. If you were planning on running the Firecracker....please post....


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Bud, you have a pm


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

So who is interested in bringing back BRP road racing?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

If that's what it would take to keep racing I'm in. But I do like oval better.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I would try also.
Don P.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

To limit the amount of track changes, my guess is that NORCAR will continue to only have 1 oval track per month. If we would like to have 2 BRP races per month, we would need to bring back road racing.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I guess we could try it. I'm game....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Mark - Wayne is ordering that CRC 1/12th part you need. It should be in by the next oval race.


----------



## Mark5 (Mar 1, 2010)

I am very interested in bringing back BRP road racing.
Thanks Wayne and Micro!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don parts went out. Road racing sounds good won't sell my car yet. Don't know if I will be able to make it Sunday


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Don parts went out. Road racing sounds good won't sell my car yet. Don't know if I will be able to make it Sunday


Thanks Bud
I will not be there Sun, family stuff.....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

NORCAR has 3 road races scheduled before our next Oval race. 
July 25th
Aug 1st
Aug 8th

anyone want to road race?


----------



## Mark5 (Mar 1, 2010)

Micro,
I was planning on running 1/12 spec on July 25. Is this the correct date for the next road race?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Mark - yes July 25th is a NORCAR road race. They will run 1/12th spec (and BRP 2, if enough people show up!)So bring your BRP road car!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BTW - BuddyRC.com has the LiPo's back in stock! $6.25

http://www.buddyrc.com/glacier-20c-800mah-2s.html

Stock up for the indoor series! (I hope both road and oval racing this indoor series!)


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

so, anyone interested in road racing on August 1st?

That would give us a week break before the oval race.....


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

I would be.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

come on out for some BRP road action today!


----------



## Mark5 (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry, couldn't make it today. I sure wanted to.
Mark Heitger.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

A few road racers today! New Supra Body!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Points after 4 races*

I did a quick copy and paste from the website 

Mike Elwood 400
Stu Patrick 392
Don Deutsch 374
Mark Heitger 374
Zack Schuttenberg 279
Don Pflueger 276
Mike Konecsni 177
Pete Fusco 92
Bob Sauer 90
Katelyn Schuttenberg 88
Darryl Williams 88
Nate Wagner 88
Ron Aricchi 86


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:wave:Wayne thanks for the post, sorry I will be out of town for the last race. Will keep my eyes open for the next oval series.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The indoor scheduled is posted.... below are the Oval dates:

Saturday Oval or Road races : 10am doors open and racing at 2pm
Sunday oval : 9am doors open and racing at noon

Sept. 12th
Oct. 24th
Nov. 14th
Dec. 13th
Jan. 16th
Feb. 13th

6 Oval points races..... (see www.norcarracing.com for more details)


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks Mike


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Last points race of the summer!!! I hope to see everyone out today!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

New thread started for the winter 2015 /2016 series!
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=468393


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Final points results for the Summer Series 

Awards will be for the top 3 at the next oval race!


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Im looking for a couple brp's for sale*

Im looking for a couple brp cars. If you have 1 or a couple sitting around let me know


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I have a couple I would be willing to sell one is a BNR while the other needs elctronics.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Donald Deutsch said:


> I have a couple I would be willing to sell one is a BNR while the other needs elctronics.


Don I pm'd you on facebook
https://www.facebook.com/ICEMAN381M


----------

